# The next TiVo sale



## Nick25 (Nov 22, 2016)

I just wanted to let you know that TiVo's first holiday "Whiteout Sale" starts tomorrow. Expect some solid savings on BOLT and Roamios. Be ready to look at it early...www.tivo.com/thanksgiving2016
-Nick @ TiVo


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

I am not yet a TiVo customer (last one I owned was 12 years ago). Thought I might get bolt+ have to say, putting bolt+ on your thanksgiving sale page with absolutely no offer is pretty disengeous to the point I think I will stay with my xfinity Comcast X1 - which has none of the guide issues I see reported here. Not sure, but I think you lost a customer. You should take it off the sale page if it is not on sale.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

alexb said:


> ... have to say, putting bolt+ on your thanksgiving sale page ... I think you lost a customer. You should take it off the sale page if it is not on sale.


This site has no connection to TiVo. We're a user community.

You may want to direct this comment to the official TiVo Help Forums, here.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Page is up. $200 for "renewed" Roamio OTA w/ All-in/Lifetime seems a pretty good deal.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Cart summary
*

TiVo-renewed Roamio OTA 500 GB $199.99 
*

with discount applied$199.99

All-in service plan FREE Included

with multi-service discountFREE

Limited warrantyIncluded

*

TiVo-renewed Roamio OTA 500 GB $199.99 
*
with discount applied$199.99

All-in service plan FREE Included

with multi-service discountFREE

Limited warrantyIncluded


(details) Free
Total: $399.98


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Chris. I'm showing 217.44 total with tax. You either ordered 2 or attempted to place order before sale was active.

Edited to add I didn't understand his point

My bad


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lew said:


> Chris. I'm showing 217.44 total with tax. You either ordered 2 or attempted to place order before sale was active.


I'm assuming it was just his way of letting us know he'd already ordered 2 of the renewed OTAs. The total obviously didn't include tax.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

All-in for Bolt is also on sale for $350. Bolt itself is $150 for refurb 1TB or $100 for refurb 500GB.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

lew said:


> Chris. I'm showing 217.44 total with tax. You either ordered 2 or attempted to place order before sale was active.


I did order 2 as shown. This sale includes a few great deals on renewed TiVos with all-in service in my opinion and despite the fact I don't need another TiVo, I ordered anyway.


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I did order 2 as shown. This sale includes a few great deals on renewed TiVos with all-in service in my opinion and despite the fact I don't need another TiVo, I ordered anyway.


How did you get two Tivos for $217?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Laughs Brightly said:


> How did you get two Tivos for $217?


I didn't, I got 2 for $400 as shown above.


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

mdavej said:


> All-in for Bolt is also on sale for $350. Bolt itself is $150 for refurb 1TB or $100 for refurb 500GB.


What do you think of the renewed Bolt offer? I have three Roamios (2 lifetime, 2 with 3 TB) and was thinking a Bolt could replace my subscription OTA 500GB box.
Of course a lifetime OTA + 3 TB drive would do the same.


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I didn't, I got 2 for $400 as shown above.


Misread someone else's post. Thanks for the clarification. Now I get to go figure out how many Tivo's is too many.


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

I don't know if I'm missing something here but what is the sale price of the Bolt +? I'm showing it as $499. Wasn't it always $499?


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Dubbadown said:


> I don't know if I'm missing something here but what is the sale price of the Bolt +? I'm showing it as $499. Wasn't it always $499?


No deals on Bolt+ unfortunately.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

$500 for an All-in 1TB factory renewed Bolt seems like a great price.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

alexb said:


> Thought I might get bolt+


I'm waiting for a deal on the Bolt+ too, but that is unlikely. It was just released within the last few months and is black, the preferred color for consumer electronics. Black Friday and Cyber Monday are coming up though...


----------



## wish_bgr (Jul 19, 2014)

Email arrived around 10:00a PST-ish, for reference out here in the West Coast. I've shortened the email link, which also points to the Thanksgiving link referred above:

TiVo Best DVR Thanksgiving Sale 2016 Limited Time Offer.


----------



## wish_bgr (Jul 19, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> This site has no connection to TiVo. We're a user community.
> 
> You may want to direct this comment to the official TiVo Help Forums, here.


I think he was referring to the placement of the Bolt+ description within the page; I chuckled when scrolling down to the end, seeing the Bolt+ and thinking it was part of the sale. Pretty sneaky, sis (shout out to old Connect Four board game commercial!)


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> This site has no connection to TiVo. We're a user community.
> 
> You may want to direct this comment to the official TiVo Help Forums, here.


He signed off as nick @ TiVo - as such I assume he works at TiVo. Hence my reply.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

chicagobrownblue said:


> I'm waiting for a deal on the Bolt+ too, but that is unlikely. It was just released within the last few months and is black, the preferred color for consumer electronics. Black Friday and Cyber Monday are coming up though...


Agreed, didn't think it was likely and wouldn't be upset if it just wasn't on the sale page. They don't owe me a discount. My objection is the used car salesman like behavior of putting it on the sale page. I don't do things like that in my Buisness and expect better behavior. But I am idealistic like that


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

wish_bgr said:


> I think he was referring to the placement of the Bolt+ description within the page; I chuckled when scrolling down to the end, seeing the Bolt+ and thinking it was part of the sale. Pretty sneaky, sis (shout out to old Connect Four board game commercial!)


I understood what he was referring to, but his comments were repeatedly directed at "you," as though TCF was TiVo. If the OP wants to communicate with TiVo, a post within a thread on TCF isn't likely to get the job done.

As for the angst of the BOLT+ being listed on the sale page, same goes for the other products listed that aren't on sale: the TiVo Mini and Slide Pro remote. Yes, all 3 of these products are listed on the sale page, but none of them have the *big red "sale" triangle* associated with their display. There's plenty to deride TiVo for nowadays, but this seems petty.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

alexb said:


> He signed off as nick @ TiVo - as such I assume he works at TiVo. Hence my reply.


Excellent point; I hadn't noticed the "Nick @ TiVo" sign-off. I'll leave my other posts as-is, to endure the deserved embarrassment.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> $500 for an All-in 1TB factory renewed Bolt seems like a great price.


I am not in the market for a Bolt but that is the best deal I can recall.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I am not in the market for a Bolt but that is the best deal I can recall.


I've been keeping an aging Tivo HD running for some time, replacing parts as needed - but I just ordered the refurb 1TB Bolt w/ lifetime @ $500 before tax. Looked like a darn good deal to me.


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

In for a Roamio. Tough deciding between that and the Bolt deal, but I already have a Stream, don't need 4k, and I really wanted Lifetime so I now have 4 Roamios. Just need to order a 3 TB drive and I'll be at 9.5 TB.


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

I've never bought a TiVo-renewed device before. Are they good? Also, is it still worth getting All-in these days? My Series 3 OLED still works great (monthly) but Comcast made it obsolete with their MPEG-4 conversion. I'm just concerned that the Bolt will be made obsolete down the road due to TiVo not supporting it, or Comcast changing their signal. Granted, this might take many years, and with this deal it will take 2 years to make up the difference compared to an annual plan. I'm not one to sell my TiVo's so the resale value is not a factor for me. So it okay to get a TiVo-renewed Bolt? Thanks.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Nick25 said:


> I just wanted to let you know that TiVo's first holiday "Whiteout Sale" starts tomorrow. Expect some solid savings on BOLT and Roamios. Be ready to look at it early...www.tivo.com/thanksgiving2016
> -Nick @ TiVo


Nick, many thanks to your marketing department for sending me 10 emails in a row about the sale. Seriously?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Laughs Brightly said:


> In for a Roamio. Tough deciding between that and the Bolt deal, but I already have a Stream, don't need 4k, and I really wanted Lifetime so I now have 4 Roamios. Just need to order a 3 TB drive and I'll be at 9.5 TB.


Stream and Moca are missing. One of my mini's is coax only. So I would need a Moca adapter too.

Going to downgrade to a Bolt and sell my Roamio Plus. Gain OTA and lose 2 tuners that I don't need.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

MJedi said:


> I've never bought a TiVo-renewed device before. Are they good? Also, is it still worth getting All-in these days? My Series 3 OLED still works great (monthly) but Comcast made it obsolete with their MPEG-4 conversion. I'm just concerned that the Bolt will be made obsolete down the road due to TiVo not supporting it, or Comcast changing their signal. Granted, this might take many years, and with this deal it will take 2 years to make up the difference compared to an annual plan. I'm not one to sell my TiVo's so the resale value is not a factor for me. So it okay to get a TiVo-renewed Bolt? Thanks.


Only difference between a new and renewed unit is the TSN will have an extra 1. It will probably also be shipped in a brown box. It will look brand new.


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

MJedi said:


> Also, is it still worth getting All-in these days?


At the regular price, I'm not so sure it's a slam dunk anymore... but with that $200 discount, it's only going to take me a bit more than two years to recoup the cost. That makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Tax for me on Renewed Bolt 500GB All in was $2.90. ?? Gotta be a mistake.

Edit: they only charged tax on the hardware @$99


----------



## MJedi (Jun 17, 2002)

hooper said:


> Only difference between a new and renewed unit is the TSN will have an extra 1. It will probably also be shipped in a brown box. It will look brand new.





westside_guy said:


> At the regular price, I'm not so sure it's a slam dunk anymore... but with that $200 discount, it's only going to take me a bit more than two years to recoup the cost. That makes a lot of sense to me.


Thanks for replies and assurance. I just placed the order for the Bolt 1TB All-in.



hooper said:


> Tax for me on Renewed Bolt 500GB All in was $2.90. ?? Gotta be a mistake.
> 
> Edit: they only charged tax on the hardware @$99


Lucky you. I was charged sales tax on the hardware and service.


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

MJedi said:


> I've never bought a TiVo-renewed device before. Are they good? .


Bought a renewed Roamio last year - works fine. Just bought a second one.


dslunceford said:


> Nick, many thanks to your marketing department for sending me 10 emails in a row about the sale. Seriously?
> 
> View attachment 27208


I got one 1 email. I saw the deal on FaceBook first.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok, i succumbed and ordered Bolt+ and a mini, i realized they were going to charge me WA state tax (which makes no sense to me) so I am ordering via amazon as i have until Jan 31st to return unit and i get free next day delivery via prime.


----------



## suriyun (Aug 24, 2007)

This sale was perfect timing. I'm in for a Bolt 1TB refurb all-in.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Laughs Brightly said:


> What do you think of the renewed Bolt offer? I have three Roamios (2 lifetime, 2 with 3 TB) and was thinking a Bolt could replace my subscription OTA 500GB box.
> Of course a lifetime OTA + 3 TB drive would do the same.


Be aware that for OTA, the Roamio has a far better tuner. I have far more trouble with botched recordings on my Bolt than on the roamio or premiere.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

DancnDude said:


> $500 for an All-in 1TB factory renewed Bolt seems like a great price.


Agreed!


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Good deal on a 2 or 4 TB upgrade drive
2TB Seagate Backup Plus Slim USB 3.0 Portable Hard Drive(STDR2000100) $70 + Free Shipping

2TB for $69 is better than the Tivo $50 upsell for 1GB


----------



## westside_guy (Mar 13, 2005)

MJedi said:


> Thanks for replies and assurance. I just placed the order for the Bolt 1TB All-in.


I had forgotten this initially, but - I've actually never bought a new TiVo! They've mostly been refurbished units, and those have been pretty reliable. I started off with two refurbished Series 2 boxes (from back when you could buy them from Philips, IIRC); then I had a refurb TiVo HD purchased on tivo.com in 2008; and now this Bolt I purchased today.

The TiVo HD did have power supply problems in 2014 - but I'd also purchased a used HD XL from a third party a year previously (the only TiVo I've had which DIDN'T last) - which meant I had a spare already available. 

Anyway, the point is my experience with refurbs has been good.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

steinbch said:


> No deals on Bolt+ unfortunately.


What's the difference between Bolt and Bolt+ that makes + worth 2x the price?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Gregor said:


> What's the difference between Bolt and Bolt+ that makes + worth 2x the price?


The Bolt+ was just released this fall and TiVo decided to not discount it yet. Kind of like new 2016 & 2017 model cars sitting on a lot next to each other, 2016 model will likely have rebates or deeper discounts than the 2017 model even if the models are nearly identical.

If a Bolt+ is worth paying the current premium over a Bolt is in the eyes of the beholder. As far as what it offers over the Bolt, that is fairly simple 2 more QAM (cable) tuners and 3TB of storage (versus 500GB or 1TB for the Bolt) while giving up the ability to do OTA. Oh and of course for all those that are offended by white electronics, it is black.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

That was the sale I needed, new 500GB Bolt with all-in for $509.
I already am looking for a good 3TB to upgrade it with and I'll retire my S3 OLED.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

dianebrat said:


> That was the sale I needed, new 500GB Bolt with all-in for $509.
> I already am looking for a good 3TB to upgrade it with and I'll retire my S3 OLED.


This is very tempting to me also.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> The Bolt+ was just released this fall and TiVo decided to not discount it yet. Kind of like new 2016 & 2017 model cars sitting on a lot next to each other, 2016 model will likely have rebates or deeper discounts than the 2017 model even if the models are nearly identical.
> 
> If a Bolt+ is worth paying the current premium over a Bolt is in the eyes of the beholder. As far as what it offers over the Bolt, that is fairly simple 2 more QAM (cable) tuners and 3TB of storage (versus 500GB or 1TB for the Bolt) while giving up the ability to do OTA. Oh and of course for all those that are offended by white electronics, it is black.


Thanks! Not sure it's worth it for me yet, I still need a 4k TV to take full advantage of at least the streaming until cable systems start delivering 4k.


----------



## bjarmon (Jun 19, 2015)

Question about purchase. I am looking to pick a device up for my folks for xmas, and was wondering if there would be any benefit to adding it to my existing account? Ultimately I think them having their own account would be better, allowing them to customize TIVO.com, etc. without needing my intervention. Assuming it would be the same process as selling a TIVO to someone (transfer of service to them). Is this correct?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

bjarmon said:


> Question about purchase. I am looking to pick a device up for my folks for xmas, and was wondering if there would be any benefit to adding it to my existing account? Ultimately I think them having their own account would be better, allowing them to customize TIVO.com, etc. without needing my intervention. Assuming it would be the same process as selling a TIVO to someone (transfer of service to them). Is this correct?


I'd think you'd want them to be on their own account, to make accessing their device via the mobile apps or TiVo Online more straightforward. (You wouldn't want them accidentally connecting to one of your devices.) And it's easy enough for you to connect to their account via the apps or TiVo Online to manage their systems.


----------



## bjarmon (Jun 19, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I'd think you'd want them to be on their own account, to make accessing their device via the mobile apps or TiVo Online more straightforward. (You wouldn't want them accidentally connecting to one of your devices.) And it's easy enough for you to connect to their account via the apps or TiVo Online to manage their systems.


Thanks krkaufman. Sorry, I didn't make my post more clear, but my real concern was about the online ordering process which asks if you are a returning customer or new customer. I would like this to be a surprise xmas gift so signing up as a new customer would require me to use their email address, which would then send them the confirmation/activation email. So in order for this not to happen I should activate under my account and then transfer to their own account later, correct?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Oh, yes, sure. You could certainly buy it and set it up under your account, but I'm not sure what happens when the device is transferred between accounts in terms of access to existing recordings.

One *other* option would be if you had a few spare unused email accounts available under your current ISP. In which case you could create a new "parents" email account, even if temporary, that you could use for the initial account setup... and then you would simply update the email address and other necessary info after they've torn the wrapping paper off. A side benefit of using a TiVo-only email address for setting-up your parents TiVo account is that you could keep it in place long-term and either share the access with them, or configure email forwarding within the account to forward emails to you and/or your parents. A Gmail account would work, as well.


----------



## bjarmon (Jun 19, 2015)

Sounds great, thanks for the tips.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

chicagobrownblue said:


> This is very tempting to me also.


Billed 11/22/2016 TiVo Roamio OTA *1 TB* $199.99 $0.00 $199.99

Does this make it MORE tempting?


----------



## BBHughes (Dec 26, 2006)

wizwor said:


> Billed 11/22/2016 TiVo Roamio OTA *1 TB* $199.99 $0.00 $199.99
> 
> Does this make it MORE tempting?


How did you get 1TB for that price? I only see 500 GB.


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Not sure whether this information or the ad information is correct. Will find out when the box arrives.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

My statement says nothing about the size of the HDD ...


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

dfergie said:


> My statement says nothing about the size of the HDD ...


ditto, my order email simply says "Roamio OTA TiVo Series 5 refurb with lifetime TiVo service included"


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

wizwor said:


> Billed 11/22/2016 TiVo Roamio OTA *1 TB* $199.99 $0.00 $199.99
> 
> Does this make it MORE tempting?


It's tempting me, anyway. Although, HD size aside, these are refurbished units. Is $199 still a good price? I don't know what the OTA sells for normally.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

cmontyburns said:


> It's tempting me, anyway. Although, HD size aside, these are refurbished units. Is $199 still a good price? I don't know what the OTA sells for normally.


Amazon has been selling the 1TB Roamio OTA lifetime units for $360.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I ordered 2 of the $200 Roamio OTA DVRs on Tuesday morning immediately after the deal was live, both were received Wednesday evening and both are 500GB models.


----------



## wish_bgr (Jul 19, 2014)

Black Friday-only one day for remotes, $20 off! Hooray! 

*clicks through to purchase*

Checkout displays lowest option for shipping + tax to my area: $9.85

*sulks, closes window*

At least the units are shipping free…


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

cmontyburns said:


> It's tempting me, anyway. Although, HD size aside, these are refurbished units. Is $199 still a good price? I don't know what the OTA sells for normally.


With the same warranty and a 33% discount, I would say yes.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

wizwor said:


> With the same warranty and a 33% discount, I would say yes.


Thanks. I decided to get one. I've got two HD's that still meet my needs, with the exception that they can't be scheduled online anymore. They're going strong, but at 8 years old maybe a little insurance isn't a bad idea.


----------



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

How long is the sale? Is it through Sunday?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Rats. 1TB refurb Bolt out of stock. :/


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

nrc said:


> Rats. 1TB refurb Bolt out of stock. :/


You can get a 2tb hard drive for 70. So twenty more dollars and you get even more space.

My refurb just arrived. It is missing a rubber foot. On my 3rd or 4th reboot now where it asks me the same guided setup questions. I had forgotten how awful the TiVo setup process is.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

falcon26 said:


> How long is the sale? Is it through Sunday?


Monday.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

waterchange said:


> Amazon has been selling the 1TB Roamio OTA lifetime units for $360.


Weaknees is offering it with a coupon code for $340...


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Just FYI on a deal I just got - I have a Premiere XL that I bought on ebay last month to use OTA and they wouldn't budge on $549 pricing for All-In plan when I called at the beginning of November so I just activated on the monthly plan on 11/4/16. Today I called to deactivate because I ordered a Roamio OTA for $199 and they offered me $99 lifetime for the premiere XL after only being activated since 11/4 (24 days) on a monthly plan.


----------



## Nelson2009 (Mar 21, 2009)

Really $99 you only had for 24 days. wow it was surprised that was great! I wondering if that will work if anyone try same way what you have done for premiere or roamio but i doubt it Cool


----------



## Laughs Brightly (Jan 23, 2016)

jcthorne said:


> Be aware that for OTA, the Roamio has a far better tuner.


Thanks for the help. I got my Roamio OTA in today, popped in the 3 TB AV drive and was off to the races. Condition was like-new. Took 3 cycles through setup, but I used it for quality Facebook time. Currently equalizing my recordings among the other two lifetime units I have. I can also confirm the Roamio 500GB $199 deal came pre-activated Lifetime.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Is the Roamio Pro for $500, $150 + $350 all-in, a deal?


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Edmund said:


> Is the Roamio Pro for $500, $150 + $350 all-in, a deal?


According to the thread in the roamio board yes.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

alexb said:


> According to the thread in the roamio board yes.


Thanks, I decided to go with 500mb ota roamio, and move the cable card bracket from my roamio Basic which on the monthly plan.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Roamio OTA deal is still on, as of this morning.

And as a reminder, and as easy as it is to purchase on-line, I might encourage potential buyers to call TiVo to purchase the DVR and see what TiVo might be willing to do to sweeten and seal the deal right then and there--I talked my way, as a long-term and multi-TiVo loyalist (which I pointed out), into a free Roamio slide pro remote, after the agent's check with a supervisor. (And if it doesn't work the first time, you always can call back and see if you have better luck with a different agent/supervisor.) Saved me an extra $50 in this already great deal, and left me with a big deal-busting smile.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

hooper said:


> My refurb just arrived. It is missing a rubber foot.


Mine just arrived, also without one of the rubber feet... now I wonder why they do that ;/


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

cybergrimes said:


> Mine just arrived, also without one of the rubber feet... now I wonder why they do that ;/


I asked them to send me some new feet and they said I had to do an RMA. Otherwise the unit looked brand new.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

hooper said:


> I asked them to send me some new feet and they said I had to do an RMA. Otherwise the unit looked brand new.


I'm going to pop a Zoloft and try to ignore it for now


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

hooper said:


> I asked them to send me some new feet and they said I had to do an RMA. Otherwise the unit looked brand new.


Is there a valid explanation as to why TiVo would choose to eat all the associated costs of an RMA instead of sending you some small rubber objects?

Any theories as to why these refurbs seem to be missing a single rubber foot? Or is this just a coincidence between you two?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

mrizzo80 said:


> Is there a valid explanation as to why TiVo would choose to eat all the associated costs of an RMA instead of sending you some small rubber objects?
> 
> Any theories as to why these refurbs seem to be missing a single rubber foot? Or is this just a coincidence between you two?


My hunch is because of the odd shape of the device that the feet have to be applied by actual humans and the particular person staffed to put the sticky feet on forgot there was a 4th corner. They said they don't stock the feet so can't ship them out. I looked in the box and the wrapper and the foot was missing before being boxed and didn't fall off in the very poorly packed box it was delivered in.

For $500 I want a device that has all its feet!


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

mrizzo80 said:


> Any theories as to why these refurbs seem to be missing a single rubber foot? Or is this just a coincidence between you two?


If it were more than 2 of us talking about it I would guess an employee processing the reconditioned units is removing them as part of some work flow, maybe to prevent them from working on the same unit twice? Just flip it over to see if a foot is missing


----------



## wizwor (Dec 18, 2013)

Got my Roamio/OTA yesterday. Despite billing information, it is 500g -- which is fine. Except for packaging, it looks brand new.

@TivoJD, these games are what I hate most about TiVo.


mrizzo80 said:


> Is there a valid explanation as to why TiVo would choose to eat all the associated costs of an RMA instead of sending you some small rubber objects?
> 
> Any theories as to why these refurbs seem to be missing a single rubber foot? Or is this just a coincidence between you two?


It's because the person on the phone does not have that option. All they can do is facilitate an RMA. I would have just bought some rubber feet myself.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

I received my refurb Roamio OTA tonight, all feet intact. It looks new to me, all the plastic coating was still on it. It's up and running, so far so good. I did notice that the LEDs on the front are much brighter than my Roamio Basic and Roamio Plus.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Mine has feet too. I think the plastic coating is part of the refurb; it's applied sloppily. I can't tell how much is crinkles in the plastic and how much is cosmetic damage. I'll deal with it tomorrow.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> Mine has feet too. I think the plastic coating is part of the refurb; it's applied sloppily. I can't tell how much is crinkles in the plastic and how much is cosmetic damage. I'll deal with it tomorrow.


Please report back--will be interesting to hear.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Please report back--will be interesting to hear.


The missing feet problem was with the bolt not the Roamio.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Please report back--will be interesting to hear.


It's fine - no noticeable cosmetic damage. It initially looked like it could have had some scratches and gashes from all the air bubbles and crinkles in the plastic covering. I could tell the cover had been removed because the edges were rough and slightly damaged from whatever tool somebody used to try to pry it open with.

I successfully Frankenstein'ed a 3TB drive in and got it set up. It's now transferring in tons of good movies from my other TiVos' unprotected cable channels. It shipped with a WD5000AUDX with a Thailand December 2014 build stamp.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> It's fine - no noticeable cosmetic damage. It initially looked like it could have had some scratches and gashes from all the air bubbles and crinkles in the plastic covering. I could tell the cover had been removed because the edges were rough and slightly damaged from whatever tool somebody used to try to pry it open with.
> 
> I successfully Frankenstein'ed a 3TB drive in and got it set up. It's now transferring in tons of good movies from my other TiVos' unprotected cable channels. It shipped with a WD5000AUDX with a Thailand December 2014 build stamp.


Thanks for the reassuring dope--I'm awaiting a Roamio OTA delivery tomorrow.


----------



## enthalpy (Oct 11, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> That was the sale I needed, new 500GB Bolt with all-in for $509.
> I already am looking for a good 3TB to upgrade it with and I'll retire my S3 OLED.


I had tried the Premiere after getting the Comcast letter about mpeg4 (on my S3 OLED). But there were too many time outs on the search function. So before t-giving, I called tivo support and returned the Premiere. The person on the phone did say there would be good black friday deals on the Bolt. So we checked and got the $350 all in on the Bolt purchase. So far the exerience is much better. The faster processor seems (to me) to make all the difference in the tivo experience.


----------



## arneycl (Dec 10, 2004)

I am thinking about returning to Tivo. I just seen on their website where I can get a Tivo Bolt 500GB for $159.99. Why is it so cheap? Everything I'm seeing on Tivo Roamio is alot more expensive. Just seems odd that the Bolt (which I think is new) is so much cheaper. What am I missing?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

arneycl said:


> I am thinking about returning to Tivo. I just seen on their website where I can get a Tivo Bolt 500GB for $159.99. Why is it so cheap? Everything I'm seeing on Tivo Roamio is alot more expensive. Just seems odd that the Bolt (which I think is new) is so much cheaper. What am I missing?


The Bolt requires a service fee to work. Either $15/month, $150/year, or $550 for all-in (aka lifetime service). In contrast, the current Roamio OTA TiVo is selling for $200 includes lifetime service in the price.


----------



## arneycl (Dec 10, 2004)

I have cable so the Roamio OTA wont work for me....right?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

arneycl said:


> I have cable so the Roamio OTA wont work for me....right?


Correct.

Roamio became the Bolt
Roamio Pro/Plus became Bolt +
Roamio OTA = Roamio without cable support

The box is not really the huge cost, the service is.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

arneycl said:


> I have cable so the Roamio OTA wont work for me....right?


The Roamio OTA won't work with cable officially, but there is a workaround. If you can find a CableCARD bracket off a Roamio (and I think a Bolt) then you can use the OTA with cable.

Roamio OTA cable card slot?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

arneycl said:


> I have cable so the Roamio OTA wont work for me....right?


Not unless you know somebody else who has a base 4-tuner Roamio or BOLT and isn't using their CableCARD bracket. (see here)

edit: Errr, what tarheel said ^^^.


----------



## roadking00 (Dec 3, 2016)

So I'm looking into jumping into the TiVo OTA deal, never had a TiVo and looking to eliminate my $170 TWC bill or at least knock it don't to $70 for just a good fast internet plan by itself. Looks like the OTA Romio 500GB deal may be a great starting point at $199 for someone just cutting the cable bill out but still needs that DVR for the wife and her few shows and daily news to record ? And the ability to upgrade the HD to a 2TB is a plus if needed down the road....So if I have been reading everything correctly the subscription that comes with this unit will allow me to purchase minis as I go through this process and utilize the same DVR of the roamio from the mini TV location without any additional monthly cost? And the benefits of the cable adaptor I briefly seen? Thanks in advance for any and all help for this newcomer to the TiVo world....

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

roadking00 said:


> So if I have been reading everything correctly the subscription that comes with this unit will allow me to purchase minis as I go through this process and utilize the same DVR of the roamio from the mini TV location without any additional monthly cost?


Yes. Absolutely. And the Minis come with service included in purchase price


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

roadking00 said:


> So if I have been reading everything correctly the subscription that comes with this unit ...


Yes, with the caveat that the Whiteout Sale Roamio OTA doesn't come with a "subscription," which implies a recurring cost, but an All-In (formerly named Lifetime) service plan included in the $200. It's a really good deal. And the Minis now also come with All-In service included (since 2014), so, no, there won't be any additional hidden service fees associated with use of your TiVo devices.

The only other costs you might incur are your monthly Internet bill (modern TiVos require Internet access), electric bill (obviously), and for whatever hardware you might need to purchase to provide a wired network connection, Ethernet or MoCA, to the Roamio OTA and each TiVo Mini (and TiVo Stream, if you get to that point).



roadking00 said:


> And the benefits of the cable adaptor I briefly seen?


I don't know what this means. Can you clarify?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> The only other costs you might incur are your monthly Internet bill (modern TiVos require Internet access), electric bill (obviously), and for whatever hardware you might need to purchase to provide a wired network connection, Ethernet or MoCA, to the Roamio OTA and each TiVo Mini (and TiVo Stream, if you get to that point).


The connection issues and costs for Mini connection and use should not be overlooked. If you have Ethernet wiring and can connect each of your Roamio OTA and Mini to your router via Ethernet, you're set. Otherwise, if you have coaxial (cable) cabling, you need to set up a MoCA network, which means buying 2 MoCA adapters (the Roamio OTA does not have one on-board) and requires coaxial connection points by each of your devices (Roamio, Mini and router). You also could _try_ doing it via powerline adapters or over WiFi--YMMV, as consumers report very mixed results with these methods and these connection methods are not endorsed by TiVo.

Helpful MoCA guides:

Connect your TiVo® box to your home network

Setting up a MoCA Network for Tivo


----------



## roadking00 (Dec 3, 2016)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, with the caveat that the Whiteout Sale Roamio OTA doesn't come with a "subscription," which implies a recurring cost, but an All-In (formerly named Lifetime) service plan included in the $200. It's a really good deal. And the Minis now also come with All-In service included (since 2014), so, no, there won't be any additional hidden service fees associated with use of your TiVo devices.
> 
> The only other costs you might incur are your monthly Internet bill (modern TiVos require Internet access), electric bill (obviously), and for whatever hardware you might need to purchase to provide a wired network connection, Ethernet or MoCA, to the Roamio OTA and each TiVo Mini (and TiVo Stream, if you get to that point).
> 
> I don't know what this means. Can you clarify?


Thanks for the reply , the Cable adaptor question I had was the MoCa network as mentioned in the reply after yours...I have Cat5 cabling throughout my house so I think I should be good to go ? Just had no clue about the cable network MoCA I've read briefly...
Thanks again for the answers and looks like I'm gonna jump in and see how things go on the TiVo side....

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## roadking00 (Dec 3, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> The connection issues and costs for Mini connection and use should not be overlooked. If you have Ethernet wiring and can connect each of your Roamio OTA and Mini to your router via Ethernet, you're set. Otherwise, if you have coaxial (cable) cabling, you need to set up a MoCA network, which means buying 2 MoCA adapters (the Roamio OTA does not have one on-board) and requires coaxial connection points by each of your devices (Roamio, Mini and router). You also could _try_ doing it via powerline adapters or over WiFi--YMMV, as consumers report very mixed results with these methods and these connection methods are not endorsed by TiVo.
> 
> Helpful MoCA guides:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info and links to read up on...I do have Cat5 throughout the house so sounds like I will be good to go....gonna jump in ...

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

roadking00 said:


> the Cable adaptor question I had was the MoCa network as mentioned in the reply after yours...I have Cat5 cabling throughout my house so I think I should be good to go ?


Yep, you are. Ethernet should get the job done.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

roadking00 said:


> Thanks for the reply , the Cable adaptor question I had was the MoCa network as mentioned in the reply after yours...I have Cat5 cabling throughout my house so I think I should be good to go ? Just had no clue about the cable network MoCA I've read briefly...
> Thanks again for the answers and looks like I'm gonna jump in and see how things go on the TiVo side....
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


Cat5 everywhere! Awesome! You're good to go


----------



## roadking00 (Dec 3, 2016)

In the past I tried cutting the cord and went the WMC route with a HTPC so all the cat5 wiring was done at that time...Had too many issues with maintaining the PC and the extenders dropping out and the wife complaining so I gave up....so here I am a year or so later and decided to try it again but a little less complex so gonna try the TiVo way and hope it works ALOT easier and more reliable for the bride.....

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

roadking00 said:


> In the past I tried cutting the cord and went the WMC route with a HTPC so all the cat5 wiring was done at that time...Had too many issues with maintaining the PC and the extenders dropping out and the wife complaining so I gave up....so here I am a year or so later and decided to try it again but a little less complex so gonna try the TiVo way and hope it works ALOT easier and more reliable for the bride.....
> 
> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


TiVo is much more user-friendly. Since your house is already wired up, it should literally be plug and play for you.


----------



## Yukon721 (May 29, 2009)

steinbch said:


> No deals on Bolt+ unfortunately.


Waiting here for the bolt to go sale too.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

You've replied to a thread that's been inactive for almost a year.


----------

